# bbkam - Road to UKBFF juniors 2010



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

So ive decided to start my own journal about my first comp im planning on competeing at next year, which will most likely be the 2010 UKBFF junior class!!!!

First off a lilttle about me!!!!

Im 19 years old, bout 6ft tall and currently at a very high body fat precentage, ive always bin an over weight child, but a few years back i decided to hit the gym, and have bin addicted ever since!!!! Im currently at Portsmouth university studying architecture, but back in Guildford for my summer holidays for 4 months!!! 

Ive always had a high body fat precentage, it generaly runs in the family as were mostly over weight!!!! But saying this i generaly think that ive got sum quality muscle on my frame!!!

I currently training 4 times a week, my split is as follows

Monday - Chest / Triceps

Tuesday - Glutes / Hams / Calves

Wednesday - Off

Thursday - Shoulders / Traps

Friday - Back / Biceps

Saturday - Off

Sunday - Off

I mostly inco-operate drop sets and supersets into my excersizes.

As for my diet i think its pretty solid but im not too sure, but here it is anyway.

8.30 am - Oats, 3 Egg whites, 3 whole eggs, 1 glass fruit juice, Multi-vitamin, Zinc, Vitamin C, Vitamin E

11.00 am - 100g - 200g chicken, 1 cup broccolli, 2 1/2 rice cakes, 3 whole eggs, Omega 3,6,9 capsule

1.30 pm - 100g - 200g chicken, 1 cup broccolli, 2 1/2 rice cakes, 3 whole eggs, Omega 3,6,9 capsule

3.30 pm - Large jacket potato, 200g - 300g chicken, 100g Prawns

5.30 pm - Half bagget, 100g chicken or Protien bar, Omega 3,6,9 capsule

7.00 pm - 2 scoops Whey, Slice Brown bread

Train

8.30 pm - 2 Scoops Whey, 1 Bottle Powerade

10.00 pm - 200g Cottage Cheese, Flaxseeds, Arginine, Zinc

This is currently my bulking diet, and i will hopefully be following this until 1st December when i will start my comp diet. I am currently looking to diet for about 20 weeks for the contest, which i feel is appropriate!!!

Im currently not using any steroids, and never have, but i hope to put steroids into my regime sometime soon, but don't have to foggiest of clues on what to take and when to take and how much to take? So any inputs are very welcome!!!

This is it so far about me, any questions please feel free to ask me!!!

I hope to put some pics up soon of myself!!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Why not do a natural comp first mate? But if you do want to go down that road im sure you will get plenty of help on that subject here, my advice would be keep it simple at the moment a little bit of test ( enanthate or cypionate ) and deca. Maybe some Dianabol for the few weeks of yor cycle. But like i said there are far more experienced people on here than me who will have much better advice for you, good luck.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best with your training mate, i'm pompey based.

silver back, you say keep it simple so recommend a test/deca/dbol course?

500mg sust/wk is plenty


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Why not do a natural comp first mate? But if you do want to go down that road im sure you will get plenty of help on that subject here, my advice would be keep it simple at the moment a little bit of test ( enanthate or cypionate ) and deca. Maybe some Dianabol for the few weeks of yor cycle.


Ok thanks for the info buddy, how much would be appropriate for my first cycle for each one?

As for the natural comp, i have though about it, but i really want to compete in a junior show in the ukbff, and i feel that i wont have enough time to compete in it if i compete in a natty show, as i turn 20 in Augast, and the age limit is 20 for the Ukbff juniors!!! So im kind of ina sticky situation!!


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> all the best with your training mate, i'm pompey based.
> 
> silver back, you say keep it simple so recommend a test/deca/dbol course?
> 
> 500mg sust/wk is plenty


Thanks buddy, am using ur journal to keep me motivated, lol!!! And how long have u dieted for your show?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> all the best with your training mate, i'm pompey based.
> 
> silver back, you say keep it simple so recommend a test/deca/dbol course?
> 
> 500mg sust/wk is plenty


Like i said mate im not an expert and you know more than me most prob but he said he was on his bulking phase and if he took 400-500mg of test ( sust included ) and 400mg of deca he would make some really great gains imo, the dbol i would only take for 3-4 weeks while the rest is kicking in. Maybe it sounds like a lot but he is talking about doing a UKFBB comp and the standard is usually quite high. Going back to what i said though its only my opinion and im not an expert so if im way out im sorry.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Like i said mate im not an expert and you know more than me most prob but he said he was on his bulking phase and if he took 400-500mg of test ( sust included ) and 400mg of deca he would make some really great gains imo, the dbol i would only take for 3-4 weeks while the rest is kicking in. Maybe it sounds like a lot but he is talking about doing a UKFBB comp and the standard is usually quite high. Going back to what i said though its only my opinion and im not an expert so if im way out im sorry.


Ok guys, cheers for the info, will wate for a few more suggestions, and then try out some of the stuff!!

In the mean time here are sum photos of me currently, not that impressive, lol



















Will try and get a better variety sooner!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

A journal il be following mate. Diet and training looks good...pics look like your holding some good muscle definately. To be honest though I am not so sure you should keep bulking...IMO, I would diet down and clean bulk from there..even do a contest diet, rebound and then run your first course from there. Best of luck mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

big silver back said:


> Like i said mate im not an expert and you know more than me most prob but he said he was on his bulking phase and if he took 400-500mg of test ( sust included ) and 400mg of deca he would make some really great gains imo, the dbol i would only take for 3-4 weeks while the rest is kicking in. Maybe it sounds like a lot but he is talking about doing a UKFBB comp and the standard is usually quite high. Going back to what i said though its only my opinion and im not an expert so if im way out im sorry.


i have one bulking cycle under my wing for this prep and that was 500mg sust a week... that is PLENTY for a 1st timer and TBH if he even went on 250mg a week he'd still grow like a weed.

Sledge hammer to crack a nut mate 

he is competing in 2010 so no rush, those 2 weeks for the esters to kick in will not make an ounce of difference in the grand time scale of things as he will still be on for the full 10-12 weeks as they take 2 weeks to leave the system dont forget.

no worries, but when recommending cycles you should know that the best starting points are the lowest runs on the ladder.

I am looking at my 2nd cycle and only thinking of adding in deca to the mix in addition to sust.

without taking this off topic (as i think the OP will still learn from this), even though the UKBFF standard is high, starting off on moderate doses will not yield more gains in the long run.

BBKAM, you are holding a fair level of body fat mate so i advise against a bulk... i'd recommend starting to lower the fat as you progress throughout 2009 gradually so 2010 isnt spent chained to a treadmill (like i have been!)

easy to say this from my position as you know where i started from mate... trust me, drastic cuts are no fun! :tongue:

drop the bagette... its high GH carbs and offer nothing for your goals but an insulin spike that will allow more fat gain IMO.

Drop the jacket spud... again, white potato lumped me into this mess... :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

I would diet now if i was you mate it takes a lot longer than you think.

If you start cutting now at a sensible rate you will be in good nick in 6 months think about adding size then.

With a correct diet and hard training at your age and development you will add size as you diet down.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Con said:


> I would diet now if i was you mate *it takes a lot longer than you think.*


 :beer:


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Good luck will see you on the jounior stage next year  .

And agree with above points diet down now will take you a good 6 month then grow into your show.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

As everyone above has said, good luck but look to drop some bf. If you do it right you will be in good shape by Xmas possibly even with a bit more muscle mass than now.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

[was 500mg sust a week... that is PLENTY for a 1st timer and TBH if he even went on 250mg a week he'd still grow like a weed.



Incredible Bulk said:


> i have one bulking cycle under my wing for this prep and that
> 
> Sledge hammer to crack a nut mate
> 
> ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, you have your opinion and i have mine... i just dont want the OP to become another gym rat on the forums who take 1g+ a week and not look like he even touched the stuff.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Cheers for the info guys, wont be posting much today as im gonna head off to london ina bit!!!

As for the diet, i have thought about it, and want to diet down now, after all the advice, i will complete my last week of bulking this week, and try and diet down!!! Thanks for the help guys, hope to recieve sum hlep on my diet when im back later!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be keeping an eye on this mate.

Training and bulking diet looked good.

Glad you have decided to diet down.

I wouldn't just go straight from a bulking diet to a cutting diet though. I'd add in some morning and post training cardio 4 days a week.

This way you can keep your calories high and still bring the weight down slowly.

From the pics I've seen you look to have good shape under the body fat so as soon as that starts to come off the package will look a lot better.

I'm the same age and about the same height as you mate so will like to see how this journal goes.

Good luck with it all anyway mate 

GHS


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

How're you enjoying pompey uni mate? I've just finished my final year there.

Training at St Pauls or elsewhere?


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

GHS said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on this mate.
> 
> Training and bulking diet looked good.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy, kk, will try out this diet, i dieted down last summer, i lost like 16kgs in 3 months, lol, but when i hit uni again, all the fat came rite back on!!! lol



Ak_88 said:


> How're you enjoying pompey uni mate? I've just finished my final year there.
> 
> Training at St Pauls or elsewhere?


Kl, yeh not too bad buddy, finished my 2nd year now, pompy is a nice place, but full of chavs, lol, anyways yeh i trained at st pauls, how bout urself? I was on and off training most of the time last year!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck mate, you're going to be so fricking chuffed about how great you look once you rip up. I was a fat kid and the first time my abs came out to play.... Good Times!  It is most definitely worth the effort but don't neglect the fun to be had a Uni either lol! I wish I'd spent a little more time chasing the ladies and a little less time in the mens changing room at the gym. Er.... wait that didn't come out right... :lol:


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Good luck mate, you're going to be so fricking chuffed about how great you look once you rip up. I was a fat kid and the first time my abs came out to play.... Good Times!  It is most definitely worth the effort but don't neglect the fun to be had a Uni either lol! I wish I'd spent a little more time chasing the ladies and a little less time in the mens changing room at the gym. Er.... wait that didn't come out right... :lol:


Lol, thanks for the advice buddy, but i think ive done toooooo much partying and thats why im abit over weight, not hitting the gym hard enough and all that junk food last 2 years!!!! lol


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

bbkam said:


> Kl, yeh not too bad buddy, finished my 2nd year now, pompy is a nice place, but full of chavs, lol, anyways yeh i trained at st pauls, how bout urself? I was on and off training most of the time last year!!!


I trained at St Pauls during my first two years and a few weeks of year 3, but then switched to City Gym and trained with Incredible Bulk for about 6 months. Best decision i ever made, if you're within 15 minutes walk of it i would seriously recommended training there.

Bit more expensive, but the atmosphere is far, far better and you'll pick up advice from everyone as you go along, really helped kick my training back on track from where i was just ticking over.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, you have your opinion and i have mine... i just dont want the OP to become another gym rat on the forums who take 1g+ a week and not look like he even touched the stuff.


Ha ha, ok mate


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Nothing much needs adding on what the other guys have said at the moment mate. Glad to see you have decided to cut as you are carrying too much to bulk in my opinion. Also suggest you hold off on the cycle and see where you are at the end of the cut.

Am subscribed to the thread and look forward to helping any way i can and seeing your progress. I'm gonna be pretty much on the computer a load in the coming weeks as my own diet start for my next show so i'll see how your getting on

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Many youngs seem to think bodybuilding is a lot easier than it is. I am talking about guys in reasonable shape to start with but they still can not diet down and get into shape. The reason is dieting is very hard and a complete nightmare as its unplesant and after a few weeks food fills your mind at all times.

If i was you i would want to shift fat as fast as possible instead of doing it too slowly so i would do a ketogenic diet. Just by looking at your body i see a guy who has eaten far too many carbs and not nearly enough good fats through out his life. Do a keto diet and you will sharpen your response to insulin (carbs) when you reintroduce them.

I have copied this straight from rxmuscle.

MEAL #1

5 whole Omega-3 Eggs (with 4 additional whites)

MEAL #2

SHAKE: 54g Whey Protein Isolate*** with 1.5 Tablespoon of All Natural PB

MEAL #3

"Lean Protein Meal" 7oz (cooked) chicken (or Turkey, or Tuna, or tilapia, flounder, or cod) with 1/3-cup RAW almonds, cashews or walnuts

MEAL #4

SHAKE: 54g Whey Protein Isolate with 1 ½ tablespoons of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar added)

MEAL #5

"Fatty Protein Meal" 7oz (cooked) Salmon, Swordfish, or 8oz RED MEAT (filet mignon, or top round cut) with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Macadamia nut oil and vinegar

MEAL #6

SHAKE: 54g Whey with 1 ½ tablespoon all natural peanut butter OR 4 whole Omega-3 eggs

*****MEAL ORDER IS UNIMPORTANT. ALL MEALS ARE EQUAL.

***ONCE A WEEK, HAVE A CHEAT MEAL (instead of MEAL #6) - try to make it the last meal of the day (start after 2 weeks on the diet)

I followed this diet last year after i had let my self get out of shape and within 8 weeks i was in great shape. You should do it for at least 12 weeks and see where you are at.

(Of course when i say you should do it i mean in my opinion you should lol....)


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

^ Great advice Con. I would rep you, but apparently I've been loving you too much.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> I trained at St Pauls during my first two years and a few weeks of year 3, but then switched to City Gym and trained with Incredible Bulk for about 6 months. Best decision i ever made, if you're within 15 minutes walk of it i would seriously recommended training there.
> 
> Bit more expensive, but the atmosphere is far, far better and you'll pick up advice from everyone as you go along, really helped kick my training back on track from where i was just ticking over.


Yeh i no where city gym is, i was living on bradford road last year, which is like 30 seconds round the corner!!!! But as u no im back for 4 months, and i really want to compete next year!!!! If im back i will try out city gym, i know a few people that train there!!! I have also tried out Edds gym, really hardecore gym, and a very helpful guy that runs it!!!



Biggerdave said:


> Nothing much needs adding on what the other guys have said at the moment mate. Glad to see you have decided to cut as you are carrying too much to bulk in my opinion. Also suggest you hold off on the cycle and see where you are at the end of the cut.
> 
> Am subscribed to the thread and look forward to helping any way i can and seeing your progress. I'm gonna be pretty much on the computer a load in the coming weeks as my own diet start for my next show so i'll see how your getting on
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the support buddy, will try and regulary update this!!! Got bout 3 months left of summer!!!! Will try and change my body as much as possible while im on my summer break!!



Con said:


> Many youngs seem to think bodybuilding is a lot easier than it is. I am talking about guys in reasonable shape to start with but they still can not diet down and get into shape. The reason is dieting is very hard and a complete nightmare as its unplesant and after a few weeks food fills your mind at all times.
> 
> If i was you i would want to shift fat as fast as possible instead of doing it too slowly so i would do a ketogenic diet. Just by looking at your body i see a guy who has eaten far too many carbs and not nearly enough good fats through out his life. Do a keto diet and you will sharpen your response to insulin (carbs) when you reintroduce them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support buddy, really apprechiate it!!! Also one m0ore question wot cardio would u recomend? And would u say its ideal to drink a whey shake with coffee on an empty stomach if i was to to cardio in the morning?

Also thanks for the support guys!!!! Will try and update this as much as possible!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Nothing to eat, even a whey shake before AM cardio IME mate


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

bbkam said:


> Yeh i no where city gym is, i was living on bradford road last year, which is like 30 seconds round the corner!!!! But as u no im back for 4 months, and i really want to compete next year!!!! If im back i will try out city gym, i know a few people that train there!!! I have also tried out Edds gym, really hardecore gym, and a very helpful guy that runs it!!!
> 
> Thanks for the support buddy, will try and regulary update this!!! Got bout 3 months left of summer!!!! Will try and change my body as much as possible while im on my summer break!!
> 
> ...


Cardio will be low intensity long duration. Basically the very boring stuff. Fast walking on a treadmill, inclined if you wish. Cross trainer, bike etc.

Don't get you HR too high, I'm not too sure off the top of my head on the ideal HR for fat burning but it's somewhere between 120 and 140 IIRC. Minimum of 20mins at a time.

Have a coffee before hand if you want, I do or I can't wake up. Just nothing food wise.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, so i have come up with 2 diets according to my day, i train at around 7.30, after work every day!!! Which one do u guys think is the best one out of the 2? Considering that i work from bout 9 till 6 everyday at a restraunt, and im on my feet all day running up and down the place!! Also is it important that i use omega-3 eggs? As i get normal eggs for free?!?!

Diet 1

7.00 AM	Black Coffee, Cardio

8.30 AM 5 whole Omega-3 Eggs, 4 additional whites

11.00 AM	54g Whey Protein Isolate with 1.5 Tablespoon of all natural peanut butter

1.30 PM	54g Whey Protein Isolate with 1.5 Tablespoon of all natural peanut butter

4.00 PM	7oz (cooked) Chicken (or Turkey, or Tuna) with 1/3-cup RAW almonds, cashews or walnuts

7.00 PM	54g Whey with 1 ½ tablespoon all natural peanut butter OR 4 whole Omega-3 eggs

7.30 PM Train, Cardio

9.30 PM	7oz (cooked) Salmon, with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil and vinegar

10.30 PM	Bed

OR

Diet 2

7.00 AM	Black Coffee, Cardio

8.30 AM 5 whole Omega-3 Eggs, 4 additional whites

11.00 AM	54g Whey Protein Isolate with 1.5 Tablespoon of all natural peanut butter

1.30 PM	54g Whey Protein Isolate with 1.5 Tablespoon of all natural peanut butter

4.00 PM	7oz (cooked) Chicken (or Turkey, or Tuna) with 1/3-cup RAW almonds, cashews or walnuts

7.00 PM	7oz (cooked) Salmon, with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil and vinegar

7.30 PM Train

8.30 PM	54g Whey with 1 ½ tablespoon all natural peanut butter OR 4 whole Omega-3 eggs

8.30 PM	Cardio

10.00 PM Sleep


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Also do guys think that i should still be taking my supplements like the vitamin E, vitamin C, Zinc, Arginine? Also would u recomend me using a fat burner?

I have decided to not use roids just yet, see where i am at the end of the cut!!! I may even enter a natural show?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

bbkam said:


> Also do guys think that i should still be taking my supplements like the vitamin E, vitamin C, Zinc, Arginine? Also would u recomend me using a fat burner?
> 
> I have decided to not use roids just yet, see where i am at the end of the cut!!! I may even enter a natural show?


Yes taking those vitamins for health purposes would be a good idea. There's no need for a fat burner for a good while IMO - your body fat is at such a level where it should be an absolute breeze to drop 2-3lb every week without any aides. Bear in mind that you're probs looking at at least 20 weeks cutting until you'll resemble anything that could be described as lean. This is definitely the best thing to do though for a number of reasons, so I'm glad you've decided to cut first  . IMO don't even worry about contests/ contest prep until you've managed to get down to 15% body fat. Even at that stage you're looking at another 16 weeks to get into comp shape, so it's a long road ahead before you have to make any decisions regarding shows  .

Best of luck


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Kk, cheers for the advice mate, how long should i be doing cardio for after weights? 1 hour enough? Plus about 45 mins - 1 hour in the morning 4 times a week sound ok? And also which one of the diets do u guys think i should follow from page 2?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

bbkam said:


> Kk, cheers for the advice mate, how long should i be doing cardio for after weights? 1 hour enough? Plus about 45 mins - 1 hour in the morning 4 times a week sound ok? And also which one of the diets do u guys think i should follow from page 2?


Hi mate

I prefer to do cardio in the AM or in the evening, but I suppose that's more of a personal thing. AM cardio is recommended though. I know I can't hack an hour of cardio if I've just trained my a55 off. I'd start with 30 mins a day, 4-7 days a week and increase when necessary.

RE the diet, at your current condition the weight will fall off you as long as you're in a deficit. You'd do well with a moderate carb, high protein, low fat approach, but con's keto suggestion is also a good idea. I'm indifferent really mate, it's entirely up to you.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

bbkam said:


> Kk, cheers for the advice mate, how long should i be doing cardio for after weights? 1 hour enough? Plus about 45 mins - 1 hour in the morning 4 times a week sound ok? And also which one of the diets do u guys think i should follow from page 2?


Why dont you start with the am cardio mate and continue on that until the weight loss slows then you can start adding in the post workout cardio.

Start with say 30 mins ed and see sow you get on. Dont wanna start everything straight away because then you run out of places to go.

You will lose weight very quickly to begin with anyway. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

I would do no cardio for the first two weeks as the change in diet will take a lot of fat off by it self.

After two weeks add in 1 hour prior breakfast do this for 4 weeks then add in another 30 minutes after training on weight days. Do this for another few weeks once fat loss stalls bang in another hour before bed.

Cardio is done with a low heart rate ie a brisk walk not jogging ext.

Stimulants will tear down your muscle so no fat burners unless its green tea or another one that does not stimulate the cns. A cup of coffee once or twice per day is ok.

Multi vit ext is always a good idea.

About roids lol how about we get a nice lean muscular body with a bit of hard work and then start worrying about that.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Con that Keto diet you posted up.. what was the Kcals as looks like id starve on it.. which could be a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Goose said:


> Con that Keto diet you posted up.. what was the Kcals as looks like id starve on it.. which could be a good thing.


 Well it is the basic Dave Palumbo cutting diet for a man around 200-250lb basically take your body weight times it by 1.5 thats your protein and take your body weight half it thats your fat intake for the day carbs stay at trace amounts then split it evenly over 6 meals.

Easy as fvck, this guy could fvck about for 6 months trying to cut/build just spinning his wheels or he can get his head down and commit for 4 months and get rid off all that fat. Now if he can stick to it is going to be the test to see if he can ever be a bodybuilder


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Con said:


> Well it is the basic Dave Palumbo cutting diet for a man around 200-250lb basically take your body weight times it by 1.5 thats your protein and take your body weight half it thats your fat intake for the day carbs stay at trace amounts then split it evenly over 6 meals.
> 
> Easy as fvck, this guy could fvck about for 6 months trying to cut/build just spinning his wheels or he can get his head down and commit for 4 months and get rid off all that fat. Now if he can stick to it is going to be the test to see if he can ever be a bodybuilder


Agreed. You'd be looking at 4 months to get to a decent level of leanness and at least another 4 to get to contest condition IMO. If he's serious about competing, those two phases should probably be interspersed with a few months of very clean bulking as dropping 30% body fat all in once would take it's toll on anyone both physically and mentally.

If he can nail the first phase (IE get to a respectable leanness) then he has a chance at hacking it over a longer period.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Con said:


> Well it is the basic Dave Palumbo cutting diet for a man around 200-250lb basically take your body weight times it by 1.5 thats your protein and take your body weight half it thats your fat intake for the day carbs stay at trace amounts then split it evenly over 6 meals.
> 
> Easy as fvck, this guy could fvck about for 6 months trying to cut/build just spinning his wheels or he can get his head down and commit for 4 months and get rid off all that fat. Now if he can stick to it is going to be the test to see if he can ever be a bodybuilder


Nice one mate.. as Im looking at starting my cut next month ready for hols in November.. and to prove to myself I can do it. So may be picking your brains over the next few weeks.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

wots up guys, just a quick update, have started my cut, and everything is going well, my start weight was 274lb and i wieghed myself in at 261lbs this morning, it has bin 3 weeks since i started!!!!!!!!!!! anyways im a very busy man rite now, so i cant really post much!!!!! will post sum pics up agen soon

peace


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

just came accross this thread which seems to be dead, whats the story??

Btw mate i won the nabba junior class in wales last year any tips you need let me know.

Just dont ask me how to control the rebound because i went to the britains looking a watery mess


----------

